# Bless Xanax



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I owe my new 40K/year job to my buddy X. 

God bless Xanax (2-3mg/day).

Thanks to this regiment, I no longer conflate work with insufferable anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Orpheus! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

benzos are a godsend! Way to go with your job


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Sweet!!! Congrats Orpheus!!!

:clap :boogie :banana


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Noca said:


> benzos are a godsend! Way to go with your job


Seriously. I actually thought I was stupid at 19 because I couldn't concentrate when people attempted to train me at work. Yet, when I pop a Xanax (a sedative) I can suddenly concentrate and absorb information.



Penny said:


> Sweet!!! Congrats Orpheus!!!
> 
> :clap :boogie :banana


Thanks. I know you're doing good yourself career-wise, so I share the triumph with you.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats! :nw


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

that's really great =)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey orpheus, that's great those meds are helping you.

But what about the existential anxiety? Just kidding.

Anyway, best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Zanax...she don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie...Zanax.

Congrats to you, I"m really glad you found something that works.

Slow hand ought to remake his Cocaine song...hmm that is actually a good idea. Idea for a new post!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Seriously. I actually thought I was stupid at 19 because I couldn't concentrate when people attempted to train me at work. Yet, when I pop a Xanax (a sedative) I can suddenly concentrate and absorb information.


I've always had those problems. I've nearly been fired from summer jobs because of my basic nonfunctionality/stupidity.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> I've always had those problems. I've nearly been fired from summer jobs because of my basic nonfunctionality/stupidity.


Nearly? I _was_ fired from my first job because of ****ing anxiety. Really sucks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

woops I am being negative in the triumphs over sa forum.

my apologies.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Good job! :banana


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Orpheus,

Congrats. Do you take your Xanax daily or prn? How long have you been on it? What times of the day to you take your dose?

I just started taking Klonopin daily and am hoping it gets me out looking for a job.

Sorry for all the questions.

Take Care


----------

